# Gezocht: Online corpus over het Nederlandse taal



## Lorilin

Hoi!

Ik ben nieuw hier. Ik kan niet goed Nederlands schrijven/spreken, maar het kan ik wel verstaan. (Jullie mogen graag correcties maken als ik gekke dingen schrijf!)

Ik zoek een online corpus zoals dit (maar over het Nederlands): Words and phrases: frequency, genres, collocates, concordances, synonyms, and WordNet

Met een corpus kan je makkelijk een heel deel nuttige informatie over woorden, frasen, frequenties, enz. opzoeken. Je kan ook zien het verschil tussen bijvoorbeeld spreektaal, schrijftaal, akademisch taal, enz. 

Is er ergens een soortgelijke online resurs voor het Nederlandse taal?

http://context.reverso.net/english-dutch  werkt goed om frasen op te zoeken, maar het geeft geen informatie over frequentie of spreektaal/schrijftaal.

Alvast bedankt,
Lori


----------



## eno2

Frequentie-informatie  over het Nederlands is zo goed als ontoegankelijk voor "leken". En zeker al  gratis. Voor universitairen (en taalonderzoekers natuurlijk) is dat wel mogelijk. Bovendien bestaat er WEINIG frequentieonderzoek. Wat ik heb en gebruik zal ik (later) melden.
Het beste dat je voor de rest kan doen is een betaald online Van Dale abonnement  nemen.
There are few frequency studies and free info is inexistent  except for academics. I have a few minor links which I will later post. 
For the rest: the best you can do is subscribe to Dikke Van Dale online. 

Online corpus over het Nederlandse taal => de

Is er ergens een soortgelijke online resurs voor het Nederlandse taal? => ? Ressource? Research?


----------



## Lorilin

Bedankt, eno2! Ik ga de Van Dale abonnement onderzoeken.

Jammer dat er geen openbaar corpus is. 

Mijn tweede taal is Zweeds. "Resurs" was maar een gok. Ik bedoelde ongeveer het volgende: bron, hulpbron, middel, gereedschap. Ik weet niet welk woord best past. 

Bedankt voor de correcties!


----------



## eno2

? Dikke Van Dale geeft spreektaal aan als het woord spreektaal is, dacht ik.



> nou
> bijwoord 1 NL; spreektaal
> nu2



Of soms: "informeel". 
Zoals bij het Belgische "goesting" (lust, trek, zin, smaak) en "kotsbeu" (iets zat zijn).


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Corpus Hedendaags Nederlands search


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Lorilin said:


> Mijn tweede taal is Zweeds. "Resurs" was maar een gok. Ik bedoelde ongeveer het volgende: bron, hulpbron, middel, gereedschap. Ik weet niet welk woord best past.


_Resources_ of _resurser_ is inderdaad geen bestaand leenwoord in het Nederlands. Maar je geeft zelf al enkele goede synoniemen. Vaak is _middelen_ of _hulpmiddelen_ een bruikbare vertaling. In dit concrete geval zou ik waarschijnlijk _bronnen_ hebben gekozen.


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt synoniemen.net. Dat kan een beetje helpen, maar het geeft ook niet aan of het formeel of informeel is..


----------



## eno2

Je kan eens proberen of ze je hier willen accepteren als lid, bij deze Corpus-specialisten:



> Het corpus is nog in ontwikkeling, daarom stellen we uw reactie zeer op prijs. Om gebruik te kunnen maken van de bètaversie van het Corpus Hedendaags Nederlands heeft u een account nodig bij een wetenschappelijke organisatie (bijvoorbeeld een universiteit). Heeft u geen account bij een academische instelling? Dan kunt er bij CLARIN.EU een aanvragen.
> 
> 
> Ga naar het Corpus Hedendaags Nederlands
> http://www.ivdnt.org/nieuws/1012-corpus- hedendaags-nederlands



Ik heb  via Clarin.EU geprobeerd een account te krijgen bij een academische instelling,  maar ze wezen mij af na mijn credentials opgevraagd te hebben, en wel omdat mijn taalbijdragen ...'aan  commerciële websites gelieerd waren'...


----------

